# THERMO LIPID STACK



## busby

Any one tried this stuff, some lads down the gym said its lethal?!


----------



## DiggyV

It is mate, hell of a combo - very effective - use with caution.

clenbuterol 60mcg,

T3 50mcg,

Yohimbine hcl

7-Keto hcl

Its a liquid, and is taken sub-lingual (under thew tongue), slowly increase the dose day by day. Start with one drop and then increase by one drop a day until you get the shakes - then reduce by one drop and this is the dose you run with. Run for 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. You can run longer, but effectiveness decreases over time as your alpha and beta receptors saturate and downregulate. While you can stop this happening on the beta receptors and keep the clen running by using a sleep aid like nytol (own pharmacy own brand - dont get the Nytol from the supermarket shelves - completely different product - you need the one you have to ask the pharmacist for) that contains Diphenhydramine Hcl, or ketitofen (see your local source). However the downregulation of the Alpha receptors (from the Yohimbine) can only be restored by a break. So however long you are on you need to be off for at least this amount as well. Also running T3 for too long is not great for you either.

2 on / 2 off is a good place to start.

If you have never run Clen / T3 or an alpha stim like Yohimbine, ECA, Synephrine or Rauwolscine then this may not be the wisest choide to start off with.

Good luck.

if you need more info on any of these things just holler.


----------



## busby

You seem to know what your on about!

I've never tried clen or any of the other ones you mentioned.

Currently trying grenade I'm on my second dose, it's working but not very well.

So I was gonna give lipid a go?

But you reckon it might be risky for me?


----------



## DiggyV

busby said:


> You seem to know what your on about!
> 
> I've never tried clen or any of the other ones you mentioned.
> 
> Currently trying grenade I'm on my second dose, it's working but not very well.
> 
> So I was gonna give lipid a go?
> 
> But you reckon it might be risky for me?


You might want to run ECA next or possibly Clen on its own next and get used to dosing up to find your threshold.

Also with grenade it contains Synephrine, which is a good stim, however to get the most from it, take the grenade with a glass of grapefruit juice. Grapefruit contains Naringin and Hesperidin which amplifies the hit from Synephrine.

What you have to realise (and seem to be by your comments) is that all the normal alpha stims (Yohimbine etc) only lift your metabolism by maybe 3-5%, ECA by a bit more, Clen by maybe upto 10%, so they dont make the fat magically disappear. Need to be included as part of a structured weightloss programme that includes, diet, exercise and then burners.

The only exception to this is DNP, which is a whole other ballgame entirely, and a huge step up from Clen or Thermo-Lipid.

If you want more info on any and all of these things, have a look here ECA Guide, this has links to others as well.

Read up, ask questions - lots if you have to - and you'll be in a much better position to choose something that's right for you, that you know ow it will work and are well prepared for it.

Good Luck

:thumb:


----------



## busby

Fantastic reply!

Where would you recommend purchasing clen from? I'm struggling to find a uk based seller...

I've got a few weeks of grenade left ill take the rest as you suggested and see how I get on then look to buy some clen.


----------



## DiggyV

busby said:


> Fantastic reply!
> 
> Where would you recommend purchasing clen from? I'm struggling to find a uk based seller...
> 
> I've got a few weeks of grenade left ill take the rest as you suggested and see how I get on then look to buy some clen.


Unfortunately mate - questions like that will get you a ban on here. One of the basic rules of UK-M is that you can't ask for sources for and performance enhancing drugs on here. All I can say is that the lads at the gym may well know.


----------



## busby

Sorry buddy won't be asking questions like that again then. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## busby

I reckon ill give the clen a go, thanks again for the advice.


----------



## busby

I'm starting a clen cycle on Monday I was thinking if doing a two week on two week off cycle whilst tapering up on dosage to start..

Does this sound like the correct cycle, and how many times should I do this cycle?


----------



## crazypaver1

busby said:


> I'm starting a clen cycle on Monday I was thinking if doing a two week on two week off cycle whilst tapering up on dosage to start..
> 
> Does this sound like the correct cycle, and how many times should I do this cycle?


How did you get on mate


----------



## busby

The clen? I got that from my mate.


----------



## crazypaver1

busby said:


> The clen? I got that from my mate.


Started it yet?


----------



## busby

Not yet, staring my cycle Tuesday morning. You ever tried it?


----------



## crazypaver1

busby said:


> Not yet, staring my cycle Tuesday morning. You ever tried it?


Sorry i thoujlght date wad older lol

No but looking to try it


----------



## busby

Ill let you know how I get on.


----------

